# How To Cook Steak?



## Madeline (Nov 4, 2010)

I bought two gorgeous steaks for the Big Dinner this weekend, and I have no BBQ.  Can I fry them?  Bake them?  Do I put them in baking bags?

Thankies, folks.


----------



## xotoxi (Nov 4, 2010)

Madeline said:


> I bought two gorgeous steaks for the Big Dinner this weekend, and I have no BBQ.  Can I fry them?  Bake them?  Do I put them in baking bags?
> 
> Thankies, folks.



Just stick them in the oven at 500 for about an hour.  Flip.  Then another hour.


----------



## asterism (Nov 4, 2010)

Get a marinating sauce from the grocery store and let them soak in it for about 45 minutes.  Then fry them in a pan on medium-high for about 8 minutes per side depending on thickness.  Heat the pan first.


----------



## uscitizen (Nov 4, 2010)

Steaks really need to be grilled, I have never used baking bags, etc..
However as per usual do not listen to Xtoxi.


----------



## xotoxi (Nov 4, 2010)

uscitizen said:


> Steaks really need to be grilled, I have never used baking bags, etc..
> However as per usual do not listen to Xtoxi.



I agree.


----------



## editec (Nov 4, 2010)

Madeline said:


> I bought two gorgeous steaks for the Big Dinner this weekend, and I have no BBQ. Can I fry them? Bake them? Do I put them in baking bags?
> 
> Thankies, folks.


 
*Broil* them in your oven.

Your oven did come with broiling pan did it not? Surely your oven has a broiling option, too, right? 

Broiling is, FYI, is just another word for* grilling* them in an oven.

If you like the taste of charcoal, there's even stuff you can buy to give an oven broiled steak to give it that charcoal flavored taste, too (I don't recommend it)


----------



## Madeline (Nov 4, 2010)

The stove may have a broiler....if it does (I have owned this stove for 7 years, BTW....and I really dun know, how embarrassing is this?) can I broil?  How long?  I'd say the steaks are 3/4ths of an inch thick.

And why must I marinate?  These are not chuck steaks.

*Pouty face*


----------



## xotoxi (Nov 4, 2010)

Madeline said:


> The stove may have a broiler....if it does (I have owned this stove for 7 years, BTW....and I really dun know, how embarrassing is this?) can I broil?  How long?  I'd say the steaks are 3/4ths of an inch thick.
> 
> And why must I marinate?  These are not chuck steaks.
> 
> *Pouty face*



Probably broil 2 minutes on either side.  Do you like medium rare?


----------



## RadiomanATL (Nov 4, 2010)

One can only grill a good steak. One can never broil or panfry a good steak.

I recommend just sending them all to me.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Nov 4, 2010)

Man up!  The cavemen used to eat their meat raw until they learned about fire.  Take a trip back down memory lane.


----------



## editec (Nov 4, 2010)

Madeline said:


> The stove may have a broiler....if it does (I have owned this stove for 7 years, BTW....and I really dun know, how embarrassing is this?) can I broil? How long? I'd say the steaks are 3/4ths of an inch thick.
> 
> And why must I marinate? These are not chuck steaks.
> 
> *Pouty face*


 
How long you broil it depends on how you like it done.

Also, what kind of steak it is

Also, how far below the flame you put the steak and whether you put the broil on high broil or low broil.

3/4th of an inch is pretty thin so if you want a rare steak O'd guesstimate (because of all the other vairables) about 5 or six minutes per side.

I like steak burned on the outside and rare on the inside so I

1. Set the broiler to high
2. Put the steak close (three or four inches below) to the flame

Then I flip the steak when the fat is starting to get crispy on the edges (usally about 5 -7 minutes per side).

the thicker the steak, the slower you want to cook it, generally.

If the steak was three inches, for example, I'd set the broiler to low and position the steak further away from the flame, but I'd keep the steak in for a lot longer, too.

Hope that helps.


----------



## KissMy (Nov 4, 2010)

Madeline said:


> I bought two gorgeous steaks



This first part of your statement could be a problem. The juiciest, tenderest & best tasting steak starts off with marbling. The steak must have fat marbled through them. If it looks pretty & red, it will be dry & tough like shoe leather.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Nov 4, 2010)

KissMy said:


> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> > I bought two gorgeous steaks
> ...



Correct.  You really want a steak that has good marbling within it.  Does much for the taste and tenderness.  Salt, sugar and fat are what makes food taste good.  Without any of those food is awful.


----------



## Zoom-boing (Nov 4, 2010)

Madeline said:


> I bought two gorgeous steaks for the Big Dinner this weekend, and I have no BBQ.  *Can I fry them?  Bake them?  Do I put them in baking bags?*
> 
> Thankies, folks.



No, no and NO!   

Follow editec's advice.  

Put the rack in your oven on the second level (from top).  Put the steaks in a pan on a rack, do not sit them directly in the pan.   5-6 minutes/side should do it.  What cut are they?  Delmonicos have fabulous flavor.    

<put them in a bag  . . . . >


----------



## Sherry (Nov 4, 2010)

I also recommend broiling. To prevent a flare up, switch out to a fresh pan when you flip them.


----------



## editec (Nov 4, 2010)

Yeah, I guess the point we're all trying to make is that you NEVER Bake or fry *good steaks.*

*You broil them.*

*Unless you're of the  Anglo school of cooking in which case you just boil them until they're suitable to serve as shoe-leather.*


----------



## Madeline (Nov 4, 2010)

RadiomanATL said:


> One can only grill a good steak. One can never broil or panfry a good steak.
> 
> I recommend just sending them all to me.



The guy next door has a BBQ.  Is it really worth it to bother him about borrowing it?  It's like 35 degrees outside here at night now.......

_*More pouting*_

I wish I could have found lamb, like I wanted.  Lamb, you bake.

_*Even more pouting*_


----------



## Madeline (Nov 4, 2010)

Big Black Dog said:


> Man up!  The cavemen used to eat their meat raw until they learned about fire.  Take a trip back down memory lane.



Pfft!  Dun be silly.

Girlie girls dun eat steak tartar, BBD.


----------



## Madeline (Nov 4, 2010)

KissMy said:


> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> > I bought two gorgeous steaks
> ...



I dunno...I never buy steak.  The butcher said they were great steaks, and I believed him.  They aren't red and white in equal amounts.....I am beginning to think I should just order pizza!

_*Laughs*_


----------



## L.K.Eder (Nov 4, 2010)

steak is murder 

not grilling the steak is a hate crime.


----------



## Madeline (Nov 4, 2010)

L.K.Eder said:


> steak is murder
> 
> not grilling the steak is a hate crime.



But it's supposed to *snow*, L.K.

_*Annoying whiney sounds*_


----------



## xotoxi (Nov 4, 2010)

Madeline said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> > steak is murder
> ...



Don't worry.

The heat from the grill will melt the snow.


----------



## Madeline (Nov 4, 2010)

Anyone want a few uncooked steaks?  I'll sell them cheaply.

_*Laughs*_


----------



## boedicca (Nov 4, 2010)

My best friend uses this method, and it works great:  (She uses a grill pan)

Stove-to-Oven Method

1. Preheat the oven to 500 degrees Fahrenheit.

2. Place the frying pan on a burner; turn the burner on high and wait until the pan starts smoking (do not use any oil).

3. Lay the steak on the hot skillet and fry the meat for 30 to 60 seconds until it smokes; flip the meat and sear the other side for the same amount of time.

4. Slide the frying pan into the hot oven. Turn the steak over in the pan after two minutes for rare to medium rare; after four minutes for medium to well done.

5. Remove the frying pan from the oven and serve the steak, seasoned with salt and pepper to taste. Rare steaks should not cook longer than five minutes total time (the meat should yield easily when poked with a finger; for medium steak, cook for seven to eight minutes. More thoroughly cooked meat will be firm when poked. For a well-done steak, poke the meat with a fork or knife; if any bloody juices seep from the steak, cook it for another three or four minutes and test it again.


How to Oven Grill Steak | eHow.com


----------



## KissMy (Nov 4, 2010)

Madeline said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> > Madeline said:
> ...



They sound fine then. I was of the opinion that you picked some "pretty looking steaks" from the grocery store cooler. They do not need equal amounts of fat. Just a little marbled through the red muscle. If the butcher said they are great then they likely are.

Just send them to me so I can do some quality control taste testing for you just to be sure.


----------



## Madeline (Nov 4, 2010)

KissMy said:


> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> > KissMy said:
> ...



I have half a mind to, but I think I shall at least *try* to cook them.  Good grief, this ain't rocket science.  I dunno what it is about the kitchen that makes me panic....o ya, all those fires, he he hee.


----------



## Paulie (Nov 4, 2010)

I cook filet well done.

Suck on it.


----------



## RadiomanATL (Nov 4, 2010)

Paulie said:


> I cook filet well done.
> 
> Suck on it.



I think I'd rather suck on a piece of charcoal.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Nov 4, 2010)

Madeline said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> > Madeline said:
> ...



The smoke detector does double duty as a timer.  When it goes off, dinner's ready.


----------



## Paulie (Nov 4, 2010)

RadiomanATL said:


> Paulie said:
> 
> 
> > I cook filet well done.
> ...



If I ever win the intertubez, I'm going to order all steak cooked well done so that only myself and the apparent other 5 people in the entire world who like it that way can have it to ourselves.


----------



## syrenn (Nov 4, 2010)

First questions

What kind of steak
and
How thick are they
and
How do you like them rare-well done
??????


----------



## strollingbones (Nov 4, 2010)

well done filet ..damn paulie..that is simply too embaressing to address on a message board...

grill the damned steaks..we grill in the snow....now i like my steak medium rare....alt likes her steak tossed on the grill...turned over quickly and bleeding all over the plate...no one eats their steak more than medium and we frown on that

use a beer or wine marinade...


----------



## Paulie (Nov 4, 2010)

strollingbones said:


> well done filet ..damn paulie..that is simply too embaressing to address on a message board...
> 
> grill the damned steaks..we grill in the snow....now i like my steak medium rare....alt likes her steak tossed on the grill...turned over quickly and bleeding all over the plate...no one eats their steak more than medium and we frown on that
> 
> use a beer or wine marinade...



Bones, well done filet is still like eating a piece of butter.  It still melts in your mouth.

I don't eat rare meat.  I can stomach medium, though.

The animal's blood doesn't pique my hunger, I guess.


----------



## RadiomanATL (Nov 4, 2010)

Paulie said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> > Paulie said:
> ...



Well, if it follows the laws of supply and demand, you should be able to pick it up cheaper than a can of dog food too!


----------



## Missourian (Nov 4, 2010)

Absolutely best oven broiled steak:  Sirloin Steak Recipe : Alton Brown : Food Network

I make wintertime steaks like this all the time,  the next best thing to grilling on the webber. 

The aluminum foil snake keeps the door open enough to keep the broiler on. 

Just as in outdoor grilling,  allow your steak to reach close to room temp. before cooking.


----------



## Dis (Nov 4, 2010)

RadiomanATL said:


> One can only grill a good steak. One can never broil or panfry a good steak.
> 
> I recommend just sending them all to me.



Correct.

(No, you do not win the internet.)


----------



## Dis (Nov 4, 2010)

Paulie said:


> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> > well done filet ..damn paulie..that is simply too embaressing to address on a message board...
> ...



Don't you mean shoe leather?


----------



## L.K.Eder (Nov 4, 2010)

Dis said:


> Paulie said:
> 
> 
> > strollingbones said:
> ...



i guess he meant frozen butter.


----------



## Dis (Nov 4, 2010)

L.K.Eder said:


> Dis said:
> 
> 
> > Paulie said:
> ...



Which still has more give than well done filet.


----------



## AllieBaba (Nov 4, 2010)

RadiomanATL said:


> One can only grill a good steak. One can never broil or panfry a good steak.
> 
> I recommend just sending them all to me.



Oh fiddlesticks.
I can panfry ANYTHING and it is always delish.

But I'm exceptional when it comes to cooking meat.

Madeline, let them come to room temp. Then either use the broiler (it will probably smoke because the fat will hit the burners) or you can pan fry. You bring your pan up to a good med/high heat, when it's hot put a little butter in, swirl it around, put the steak on. Cook about 3 minutes.

Then turn it over, do the same thing. Put some butter on the top when you flip it, smear it around. 

And when you take it off...LET IT REST for 5 minutes, if you can. It will be better.


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 4, 2010)

If you're going to fry them then do it Louisiana style.

In a cast iron skillet melt two Tbsp of butter on medium-low, add two Tbsp of Louisiana blackening seasoning increase heat to medium to medium high and cook steaks till medium-rare.

Blackened seasoning recipe:

    * 2 tablespoons of salt
    * 2 tablespoons of sweet paprika
    * 2 tablespoons of onion powder
    * 2 tablespoons of garlic powder
    * 2 teaspoons of red pepper
    * 2 tablespoons of black pepper
    * 2 teaspoons of dried oregano
    * 2 teaspoons of dried thyme


----------



## AllieBaba (Nov 4, 2010)

I never do the rub thing anymore. I just slap it in there, butter the crap out of it, salt and pepper whichever side is on top when it is on top. 

We used to marinade everything, but I don't even do that anymore.


----------



## Toro (Nov 4, 2010)

In the oven, this is how I cook my steak.

Preheat the oven to 450.  Make sure there is a pan in the oven.

Put a pan on the stove with a few tablespoons of olive oil.  Heat the oil until hot, then cook for 1 minute on each side.  Then transfer the steaks from the pan to the stove and cook for 4-6 minutes on each side until done.


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 4, 2010)

My favorite way to cook steak is on the grill but the broiler is a great second when it's cold or rainy outside.
I rub the steaks (both sides) in Worcestershire and soy sauce, sprinkle with salt, pepper, onion salt, garlic powder and rubbed sage.
Cook till medium-rare.
a great Italian dish is cut sirloin steak into 1 inch cubes, place in olive oil and crushed garlic.  
Slice and de-seed one each, yellow, red and orange bell pepper. 
Slice one large sweet onion.
Cook onion and peppers in a large skillet with olive oil and basil (to taste), when partially cooked add the meat, salt to taste and cook until meat cubes are medium-rare.


----------



## Trajan (Nov 4, 2010)

Madeline said:


> I bought two gorgeous steaks for the Big Dinner this weekend, and I have no BBQ.  Can I fry them?  Bake them?  Do I put them in baking bags?
> 
> Thankies, folks.



what kind?Are they wet or dry aged? anyway.....


take them out 2 hours before cooking them,  season them .....let them sit out to the air...
if they are lean sirloin or filets, broil 8 inches from the heat element, for 6-8 minutes per side for rare to med rare....


if you have rib-eyes or any marbled cuts, get a baking sheet, put it on the stove,  get it very hot, not quite  red hot, season the meat, put it on the baking sheet, for 2 minutes per side to lock in the moisture, then bake for 6 minutes or so , if you have a typical range that is 500 deg. baking heat, max,  that will work for med rare...6-8 per side minutes at one inch thick cuts, another minute per quarter inch. 


DON'T ever  use a fork to move them around or flip them, use tongs, don't cut into it to see if its done, push your finger in the middle and push down, the more resistance the more done they are getting. they continue to cook when you take them out so don't wait long when you get them the way you like.....


----------



## Trajan (Nov 4, 2010)

frankly using anything but salt and pepper ruins the taste inho, unless you get choice or lower,where you need to add taste, if you are going to add a bunch of seasoning etc. then don't waste your money on prime.... be careful Safeways etc. tell you its prime,  but it aint. 

best place I ever found to order meat....

Buy steaks! Order USDA Prime beef online by Allen Brothers


----------



## Trajan (Nov 4, 2010)

if you get to NY, this is the place, best restaurant steak I have ever had and I love steak and have them in several cites etc..

Peter Luger Steakhouse

I practically lived at their great neck spot...


----------



## Toro (Nov 4, 2010)

Trajan said:


> frankly using anything but salt and pepper ruins the taste inho, unless you get choice or lower,where you need to add taste, if you are going to add a bunch of seasoning etc. then don't waste your money on prime.... be careful Safeways etc. tell you its prime,  but it aint.
> 
> best place I ever found to order meat....
> 
> Buy steaks! Order USDA Prime beef online by Allen Brothers



Before noon, I'll take the steaks out and press sea salt onto both sides, cover and refrigerate until I'm ready to take them out of the grill.  The sea salt has to be fairly big chunks.  As it sits for several hours, the chunks dissolve into the steak.  It's fantastic when done.

I've been to Peter Luger's.  It was awesome.


----------



## KissMy (Nov 4, 2010)

I just coat them in soy sauce to give a nice salty caramelized look & taste. Cook it about 6 minutes per side.

Dang! All this talk about nice juicy steak steak has my mouth watering for one. Then the wife made chicken. WTF? I just took 2 big porterhouse, coated them in soy sauce & put them in the fridge so the wife knows what we are having tomorrow.


----------



## HUGGY (Nov 4, 2010)

*How To Cook Steak? 
*

This may sound hokey but the large George Forman grill with the raised slats does an excellent job.


----------



## Sallow (Nov 4, 2010)

Step 1: Creep up very quietly on the cow.
Step 2: Sink your fangs into its throat.
Step 3: Hang on for dear life.
Step 4: When it stops kicking..it's done.
Step 5: Enjoy.


----------



## syrenn (Nov 4, 2010)

Sallow said:


> Step 1: Creep up very quietly on the cow.
> Step 2: Sink your fangs into its throat.
> Step 3: Hang on for dear life.
> Step 4: When it stops kicking..it's done.
> Step 5: Enjoy.


----------



## Paulie (Nov 4, 2010)

Dis said:


> Paulie said:
> 
> 
> > strollingbones said:
> ...



No.

Only someone who's never tried it before would think that.


----------



## Dis (Nov 4, 2010)

Paulie said:


> Dis said:
> 
> 
> > Paulie said:
> ...



I HAVE tried it like that before.  My MIL is a *terrible* cook.


----------



## Paulie (Nov 4, 2010)

Dis said:


> Paulie said:
> 
> 
> > Dis said:
> ...



I butterfly mine.  It's JUST well done enough that it's not red inside.  Even a slight amount of pink left is ok with me.

Don't get that confused with charring it to a crisp.

I'm telling you, it still melts in your mouth like butter.  There's a REASON it's the most expensive cut of beef.


----------



## Madeline (Nov 4, 2010)

syrenn said:


> First questions
> 
> What kind of steak
> and
> ...



They are about an inch thick, I cannot recall what sort but boneless and the butcher said they were his best.  (They certainly cost enough!  Yikes!)

I do like a rare steak, but I am a little reluctant to eat meat whilst it is still mooing....dunno how the babygirl prefers hers, as I have never made her one before.  Medium, I suppose.


----------



## AllieBaba (Nov 4, 2010)

Can't go wrong with medium..rare. This thread gave me a hankering for steak, so I picked one up...

Painted Hills 100 percent vegetarian beef...meaning the cows are vegetarian (the steaks themselves are not) they don't feed them anything that will lead to mad cow disease. I like sirloin, myself. Some prefer ribeye, which I also like. But I like sirloin just as well. And it's cheaper. Also tougher, if you don't attack it bravely.

Which I always do, and it's always good! My second boy used to call it "Juicy Steak!" Like "Juicyfruit". He'd beg for it, "Mom make some of your juicysteak!" 

I made some tonight, yummy. Cooked just like I said. Turned out great.


----------



## AquaAthena (Nov 4, 2010)

editec said:


> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> > I bought two gorgeous steaks for the Big Dinner this weekend, and I have no BBQ. Can I fry them? Bake them? Do I put them in baking bags?
> ...



Yes, totally BROIL in a broiler pan. *Preheat* broiler( 15 minutes ) and if those steaks are an inch or more thick, place them just about 4 inches from broiler, for about 7 minutes on the first side, then flip for about 5 minutes. Stick a fork in lightly to check for desired doneness. The above is for medium rare. Don't forget to slather on the garlic salt ( Lawry's coarse ground ) ( unless you don't like garlic ) and do some pepper. Nothing else. Mouth-watering steaks. I wish I knew which cut you bought. Some can spatter. ( Ribeye ) I like the flavor of T-Bones best. Also NY cut or fillets.  

Bon appetit, *baby!*


----------



## KissMy (Nov 4, 2010)

Madeline said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> > First questions
> ...



If the meat is tender & almost falling apart before you cook them then medium-rare is good. If they are firm like sirloin then you might as well cook them medium-well. Fillet Mignon, Rib-eye, Porterhouse, New York Strip & T-Bone are best medium-rare coated with soy sauce & pink in the middle. You could easily poke your finger through those cuts raw. Below is a list of steak in order from best to worst.

This is Fillet Mignon Raw




Serve Fillet Mignon Medium Rare Like This








This is Heavy Marbled Kobe Ribeye Raw - Serve it Medium-Rare Like the Fillet Mignon above





This is New York Strip Raw - Serve it Medium or Medium-Rare





Serve it Medium or Medium-Rare Like This








This is Porterhouse Raw - Serve it Medium or Medium-Rare





This is T-Bone Raw - Serve it Medium





This is Sirloin Raw





Marinade Tenderize Serve it Medium-Well Like This


----------



## Madeline (Nov 5, 2010)

New York or Sirloin, I think....


----------



## Dis (Nov 5, 2010)

AquaAthena said:


> editec said:
> 
> 
> > Madeline said:
> ...



  One does not stick a fork in steak to test for doneness..Bye bye juice.   One presses down slightly in the middle of the steak with their finger to see how much "give" it has.


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 5, 2010)

Dis said:


> AquaAthena said:
> 
> 
> > editec said:
> ...



Damn purist!


----------



## Dis (Nov 5, 2010)

Ringel05 said:


> Dis said:
> 
> 
> > AquaAthena said:
> ...



Well, hell.. If you're going to pay that much for a good cut of beef, why would you abuse it?


----------



## editec (Nov 5, 2010)

Paulie said:


> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> > well done filet ..damn paulie..that is simply too embaressing to address on a message board...
> ...


 
The red stuff (_jus_) that comes off a cooked steak isn't blood.

Not that you have to like it, just that its not blood.

If it was blood it would be coagulated.


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 5, 2010)

Dis said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Dis said:
> ...



Picky, picky...........


----------



## Dis (Nov 5, 2010)

Ringel05 said:


> Dis said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



So I've been told.


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 5, 2010)

Dis said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Dis said:
> ...





Fuck!  Damn rules!  Can't rep ya yet.


----------



## Paulie (Nov 5, 2010)

editec said:


> Paulie said:
> 
> 
> > strollingbones said:
> ...



My mother used that one when I was a child.

It hasn't worked yet 

If you want to get technical about myoglobins and oxygen and red blood cells, we could.


----------



## Madeline (Nov 7, 2010)

Pre-heated the oven to 50 degrees, and fried the steaks, slathered in butter, for a few minutes each side, then baked them for like 10 minutes.

Delicious!  Thankies, everyone!


----------



## Trajan (Nov 7, 2010)

Toro said:


> Trajan said:
> 
> 
> > frankly using anything but salt and pepper ruins the taste inho, unless you get choice or lower,where you need to add taste, if you are going to add a bunch of seasoning etc. then don't waste your money on prime.... be careful Safeways etc. tell you its prime,  but it aint.
> ...



bingo, I use sea salt too....but I don't fridge them, I think the warm air allows the meat to open up and accept the salt more thoroughly......then I lock it in by searing them.


----------



## Trajan (Nov 7, 2010)

KissMy said:


> If the meat is tender & almost falling apart before you cook them then medium-rare is good. If they are firm like sirloin then you might as well cook them medium-well. Fillet Mignon, Rib-eye, Porterhouse, New York Strip & T-Bone are best medium-rare coated with soy sauce & pink in the middle. You could easily poke your finger through those cuts raw. Below is a list of steak in order from best to worst.
> 
> 
> This is Heavy Marbled Kobe Ribeye Raw - Serve it Medium-Rare Like the Fillet Mignon above



I have tried Kobe (Wagyu) steaks....frankly they are just too  much flavor, marbling is fine but the taste gets.....cloying(?)....a great prime Bone In ribeye is just right in my humble opinion. A full 2 inches thick.


----------



## Toro (Nov 7, 2010)

Grilling a filet mignon tonight.

Mm-mmm.


----------



## ConHog (Nov 7, 2010)

you people buy steaks? Hmmm, Must suck.

and for the record, Dry aging and then grilling to a medium rare is the ONLY way to go for maximum flavor. If a steaks internal temperature rises to above 130 degrees, congratulations you have just cooked dog food.


----------



## AllieBaba (Nov 12, 2010)

Dis said:


> AquaAthena said:
> 
> 
> > editec said:
> ...



The more resistance, the more done.
It should give nicely after initial resistance. Use the back of the fork.


----------



## AllieBaba (Nov 12, 2010)

Trajan said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> > If the meat is tender & almost falling apart before you cook them then medium-rare is good. If they are firm like sirloin then you might as well cook them medium-well. Fillet Mignon, Rib-eye, Porterhouse, New York Strip & T-Bone are best medium-rare coated with soy sauce & pink in the middle. You could easily poke your finger through those cuts raw. Below is a list of steak in order from best to worst.
> ...




I still want to try Kobe. If somebody else pays for it. I don't mind flavor. I don't like hard fat, gristle or great big chunks of fat...I own't eat them. I can handle it in small increments. Bone in ribeyes tend to have hard fat and soft fat, and the cooking of a bone-in is too uneven. The outside will be completely overdone while that next to the bone is raw, and that drives me crazy. Plus the hard fat rind that doesn't soften up...though a full 2 inches thick might get rid of that particular problem. I try to get at least 3/4".

My sister makes rib roast every year for Christmas and it is killer. I've never quite mastered that either.


----------

